# 8/8 Wahoo



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

The Nipple Deep got out a bit late and hit edge around 11:30 (quite late actually). Seas were flat but storms were building in the gulf. Ripcharts showed some blue water west of the Spur so I got about 15 miles into the 35 miles I needed to go then saw some lighting so turned west and headed towards Elbow. After reading other reports I should have went out but we had to be back at the dock by 4:00 so just not worth the run. 

Headed to Elbow and south of Yellow Gravel we came across a small foam line and push of kinda clean blue/green water so put lines in. Put is all hoo lures except for a chugger/hoo on 100 lb mono which of course is the one he hit! It was her first Wahoo so she was quite happy. We followed the line another hour or so until it fizzed out then headed back to the house. 

Will be back down Labor Day weekend so hoping the blue water comes back in closer so we can have another 2 or 3 days at it before the season wraps up. Now the wahoo is off her list she has the man in the blue suit in her sights so need to go make that happen!


































Pic of the new to me boat. 1994 Hydrasports 30' Walkaround, Twin 2012 Etecs.


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Wahoo and good report!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!! purty hooter and glad she can scratch it off her list!!! CONGRATS


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, boat, everything!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh the restraint shown on this thread. Proud of you boys!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work....congratulations!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job. Glad you had some success. At first glance I thought you went 8/8 in wahoo, but I guess that was the date. Anyway good job and nice ride.


----------

